# Samsung bets big on flexible displays



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

It might not be that much longer before you are able to go to the store and buy a smartphone with a flexible, bendable, practically unbreakable display. Samsung is increasing its efforts in the research and development of this emerging technology as competition makes it more difficult to be unique in the current market.

The technology incorporates the use of plastic in the production of an electronic display, rather than glass. This means that if you drop it on the ground, it wont crack. It also means the display has the ability to be bent and twisted without compromising. The focus right now is assumed to be for smartphones and tablets, but eventually it could be used for all sorts of products.

Read More


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

I've heard about this for a while now however I'm still trying to wrap my mind around the uses for it. I mean it would have to be solid enough not to be bending all over the place when I'm trying to type or select things on it's touch display yet flexable. Plus all the hardware that runs the phone hasn't been manufactured in a flexible state has it? Like the processor/RAM/memory? Most of our phones these days are nothing but a display with the hardware mounted behind it in a shell casing. So unless they are making flexable chips/batteries/etc to go along with these flexable displays I'm not seeing how it's going to play a big roll in the smart phone market. 

Tablets -- sure.. I'd love to have a tablet I could fold closed like a book but not have a break in the screen -- Plus you can fit all the hardware in one place on the tablet that's not flexable and leave the rest of it be some what flexable or bendable like I mentioned. It will be kind of like a laptop only no physical keyboard and all screen area. Throw Andriod or Windows 8 on it and there ya go.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

What's the use? 
No, what's the commercial value. And the answer of course is nerds. 
If nerds get so excited about the concept of a laser sword, it doesn't take much imagination to picture them fighting for their place in line to get at an LCD scroll. 

On a more serious note, anything that involves putting a display on something non-flat; the invisible car we saw a while back or globes which change from geographical to political maps. Likewise any sort of display that needs to pack small and carry big (such as a map). Finally, even things that aren't meant to bend may be more resilient to shattering (broken iPhone screen anyone?) if they're made of a more flexible material.
I'm sure there are more uses too.


----------

